# What's In Your Herb / Vege Garden?



## Phoney (29/9/09)

I dont have any pics, nor do I have a whole lot of room in my backyard, so most of these I have to grow in pots, but I think I make the best with what ive got. Here's my list:


Corriander
Sweet Basil
Thai Basil
Oregeno
Thyme
Italian Parsley
Buk Choy
Cherry Tomatoes - currently ripening
Grape Tomatoes
Continental Cucumbers - currently flowering
Rocket
Lettuce
Chives
Garlic Chives
Dill
Birdseye Chilli's - currently flowering
Habanero's
Jalapeno's
Mint


...next


----------



## warra48 (29/9/09)

Green Beans
Broad Beans
Parsley
Chives
Silverbeet
Carrots
Leeks
Sweet Corn
Bok Choy


----------



## zebba (29/9/09)

herbs:
- thyme
- rosemary
- chives
- italian parsley
- regular parsley
- lemon grass
- marjoram
- oregano
- taragon
- sage
- mint
- basil and coriander to be planted in the next week or two

vegies
- spring onion
- english spinach
- garlic
- habaneros

fruit (sif leave that out)
- passionfruit (nelly kelly) (x2)
- white grape
- red grape
- lemon (x2)
- tahitian lime
- kaffir lime
- orange
- strawberries

I wish I had room for more...


----------



## Fents (29/9/09)

Beans - two types cant remember what they are
2 x 3 year old capsicums, think it will be their last year
Spring Onions
Tomato
Dill
Mint
Lettuce
Garlic

mines the samllest vege garden you've ever seen and only gets about 4 hours of sunlight a day so it does pretty well for what it is

all mulched with spent grain too, dosnt look to shabby at all.


----------



## Kleiny (29/9/09)

Carrots
Parsnip
Brown Onions
Beetroot
Baby Beetroot
Peas
Potatoes
Corn
Soon to be tomatoes
Corriander
Garlic


----------



## Phoney (29/9/09)

Does anyone else suffer the same problems as I do at this time of year with large tomatoes? (Roma, Kotlas etc) ie: little white butterflies or moths lay fat green grubs inside the fruit and spoil 50% of your harvest. They seem to disappear around December, and they seem to avoid cherry tomatoes for some reason (perhaps because they ripen too quickly). Any ideas?


----------



## raven19 (29/9/09)

Carrots
Parsnips
Brocolli
Zuchinni
Snow Peas
Green Peas
Chillis

Parsley
Mint
Coriander

(& Hops!)


----------



## Airgead (29/9/09)

Lets see...

Vegies -
Potatoes (2 varieties - cranberry red and simpatica)
Beans (4 varieties)
Salad greens (4 types of lettuce, amaranth, rocket, kale, silverbeet and a couple of others)
Chinese Veg (wombok, pak choi)
Tomatoes (7 types)
Beetroot (3 types)
Capsicum
Chilli (5 types)
Cabbage (red and normal)
Rhubarb

Herbs - 
Coriander
Rosemary
Thyme
Sage
Mint
Lemon Balm
Garlic Chive
Chive
Sorrel
Bay
Tarragon
Lemon thyme
Lemon grass
Oregano
Basil

Fruits -
Passionfruit
Strawberries (3 types)
Lemons
Blood Orange
Tahitian Lime
Kaffir Lime
Citron
Peach
Nectarine
Apricot (2 types)
Plum
Almond
Quince
Apple (2 types)
Crab Apple

I think that's it.

Cheers
Dave

P.S - tomato grubs: I find the fruit fly a bigger problem than the green grubs (white cabbage moth I think they are). Mostly because the buggers are too busy chewing through my cabbages to bother with the toms.


----------



## schooey (29/9/09)

I love me herbs, and I reckon anyone paying $2+ a bunch for shite wilted stock at Woolies has rocks in their head when they are so easy to grow...

Sweet Basil
Thai Basil
Purple Basil
Oregano - too much
Mint
Coriander
Sage
Thyme
Lemon Thyme
Chives
Garlic Chives
Marjoram
Dill
Curry Plant
Tarragon
Rocket

Grosse Lisse Tomatoes
Black Russian Tomatoes
Cherry Tomatoes
Radishes
Carrots
Half a wine barrel of Mixed Salad leaves
Passionfruit Vine
and some Chinook and Hallertau


----------



## Tony (29/9/09)

schooey said:


> I love me herbs, and I reckon anyone paying $2+ a bunch for shite wilted stock at Woolies has rocks in their head when they are so easy to grow...



Oh here here!

I grow the Marjoram as it goes nuts in the winter when the basil wont grow and use it in my spag bol recipe as a substiture........ works well.

Miniture Basil
Sweet basil
Purple basil
Thyme
Marjoram
Oregano
A massive rosmary plant that is taking over. Ive had it for years and it moved house with us 
Golden Sage

Tomatoes:

Toms Yellow Wonder (giant yellow ones) x 2
Ox Heart (giean red ones) x 2
Roma x 2
Purple Cheroke x 2

Chillis:

7 Pot
Bhut Jalokia
Devil tongue
Fatali
Big Jim
Hot Lemon
Faria (tobago Scotch Bonnet)
Chocolate Hab F1
Douglah (oooooooo scary )
Maules
Golden nugget
Jalapino
Ancho Poblano
Trinidad Hot Cherry
Espelette Basque 
Thai sun 
Thai Hot 
Thai Super Hot


I also have a comquat tree that has been cut right back and re potted to start again. It wasnt heathy.

cheers


----------



## zebba (30/9/09)

I'm soooooo jealous of that chilli collection Tony


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/9/09)

spuds
corn
massive parsly bush
carrots
letuce
capsicums

Soon...

Pumpkins
rockmelons
squash
as many old style Tomatoes as I can get my hands on

Weeds... h34r: 



I have 30 Acres, a dam full of water and a small vegie garden.....damn I need help.... :unsure:


----------



## Tony (30/9/09)

I have a couple Ox hearts and purple cherokee's ready to plant if your going to be down this way again soon mate.


----------



## brettprevans (1/10/09)

you be making harissa tony qwihth all those chillies.


my vegi/herb/fruit garden is in the planning stage now that we';ve moved house. 

minimum of 4 fruit trees.
hopefully a 10m x 2m vegi plot. or more if we can squeeze it in
at least a 4m x 2m herb garden + potted herbs.
hops somewhere


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

Marjarom
Vietnamese Mint
Chocolate Mint
Lemon Verbena


----------



## chappo1970 (1/10/09)

I love my veggie patch. Reckon we have 1/3rd the green grocers bill but more importantly have gained 1000x taste and flavour.

*Herbies
*Sweet Basil
Thai Basil
Purple Basil
Oregano 
Mint - Weed!!!!
Coriander
Thyme
Lemon Thyme
Chives
Shallots
Garlic Chives
Garllic
Marjoram
Dill
Curry Plant
Rocket

*Veg*
Tomatos Tom Thumbs
Tomatos Roma
Tomatos Surprise
Sweet potato
Potato
Pumpkin Jap
Pumpkin Qld Blue
Pumpkin Butternut
Pak Choy
Bok Choy
Onions Brown
Onions White
6 x Various Lettuce 
Brocolli (nearly finished)
Button Squash
Corn
Sugar Snaps
Snow Peas
Corn

*Fruit
*Chillies (Large Thai sorry Tony I need to learn about these beauties)
Chillies Birdseye
Chillies Bell Pepper
Watermelon "Big Red"
Watermelon "Sugar Babies"
Passion Fruit (yellow and purple)
Peaches (1st crop this year)
Advocado Hass
Mulberry trees (black)
Pasimon (Sp.)
Fig
Bush Lime
Aust native finger Lime (Beautiful fruit get one if you don't have one fruit looks like a hand)
Bush Lemon
Orange Navel
Mango's (Bowen of course)
Lychee (Golden Orb)
Gooseburies (Kiwi Fruit)
Paw Paw (Hate 'em but Mum and Dad chew thru them)
Grapes (white)
Monsteria Delicious (Big fruit coming on now)
Bananna's Lady finger
Mandarine tree

I think that's it?

Chap Chap

Edit: Forgot tomatos


----------



## The Big Burper (1/10/09)

phoneyhuh said:


> Does anyone else suffer the same problems as I do at this time of year with large tomatoes? (Roma, Kotlas etc) ie: little white butterflies or moths lay fat green grubs inside the fruit and spoil 50% of your harvest. They seem to disappear around December, and they seem to avoid cherry tomatoes for some reason (perhaps because they ripen too quickly). Any ideas?




That be heliothis, usually bores down the stem end. I use one of those "Yard Guard"
bug zappers to control them, and any other night flying nasties.







cheers

BB


----------



## The Big Burper (2/10/09)

Iv'e just been reading up on the moth, evidently it can sniff out plants that
are suitable for a bit of ovipositor action.

Corn,tomatoes, tobacco, geraniums etc etc are all affected by this pest.

So I reckon mask the smell with a good spray of the old molasses spray


*Molasses Spray*
Dissolve one tablespoon of molasses into a litre of warm water.
Add one teaspoon of Sunlight dish washing liquid or other pure liquid soap

Spray regularly over the leaves of all plants attacked by caterpillars and other chewing pests. Caterpillars would rather starve than eat leaves sprayed with this mixture. It has also been used with success by some gardeners as a possum repellent and for the treatment of soil affected by root knot nematodes by doubling the concentration of molasses.


cheers
BB


----------



## Mantis (13/10/09)

Got some herbs in pots doing great:
2 types of thyme
2 types of oragano
2 types of mint
Dill
Rosemary
Sage

Vege Garden
Lots of potatoes, Deseries, Kiphlers, Russets, Nicolas
Asparagus
Spring onions
White onions
Broad Beans
Carrots
Silver Beet
Beetroot
Celery
purple and green Brocolli


Oh and these puppies. My Greenhouse full of tomatoes  
The greenhouse jungle. Tomatoes growing in selfwatering tubs and hydroponics



Cherokee Purples setting fruit like crazy



Gregoris Altai is a big pink and very early type



Juanne Flammee is a golf ball sized orange tomato that has a tart taste and is great on crackers with bitey cheese



I loves me maters :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony (13/10/09)

Damn PNG......... my tommies are only 6 inches tall but growing fast.

The recent cold weather has pressed the pause button on everything.

warming up agin now though.

Looking great Mantis

cheers


----------



## Mantis (13/10/09)

The greenhouse is cheating I know but I dont care  
The selfwatering tubs are cheating too as they are tomato growing machines. If anyone is interested I can post some pics on how to make them. 

Tony, your plants will catch up quick as the season gets on. My plants out in the garden are only the same size as yours as we can only plant out about now cause of frost risks.


----------



## manticle (20/10/09)

Sage
Thyme
Oregano
Lemon Balm
Parsley
Mint
Garlic
a new pumpkin plant
potatoes
capsicum (dying)
Sugar snaps (dying)
strawberries
Hops (tett, Chinook, hallertau and Kent goldings)
Lettuce
Silverbeet


----------



## O'Henry (20/10/09)

Oregano
Parsley
Sage
Rosemary
Thyme
Chives
Lovage
Egyptian Tree Onions
Shallots
Shiso
Watercress
Asparagus
Rhubarb
Potato
Cabbage
Leek
Beans
Broad Beans
Sugar Snap Peas
Greenfeast peas
Beetroot
Letuce
Wild Rocket
Parsnip
Sugarbeet
And a shit load of earwigs (eating every goddam seedling I planted for the last month...)


----------



## Supra-Jim (21/10/09)

Finally got a vege patch started this year. Mainly something interesting for the little ones to see & taste fruit/veg growing rather than reducing our grocery bill. Though having fresh herbs is nice.

*Herbs*
Basil
Mint
Rosemary
Parsley
Oregano
*
Vege Patch*
Cos Lettuce
Tomatos (Roma)
Strawberries
Sweet Corn

*Fruit Trees*
Lemon
Lime
Orange
Ruby Grapefruit
Mandarine

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (21/10/09)

I need Costa to come over to my house and fix up the back yard in a veggie/fruit garden!


----------



## Bribie G (21/10/09)

I only have a slim garden because the back yard is concreted (used to be a boat and truck parking area). Main section Okra, parsley, tomatoes, egglant, button squash, shallots, mint and garlic chives. All powered by spent grain and kitchen scraps.





so I expanded out into pots with rosemary, thyme, basil, lettuce (bolted), chives and capsicum.




The capsicums, although confined to a pot, are producing commercial sized fruit so I'll do that again.


----------



## brettprevans (21/10/09)

BribieG said:


> I only have a slim garden because the back yard is concreted (used to be a boat and truck parking area).



check out Costa's episode on the concrete garden. its in the video section. he builds a raised bed on a full concrete outdoor area.


----------



## Adamt (21/10/09)

Costa could grow potatoes in his beard. What a man! (jealous)


----------



## Leigh (21/10/09)

Just starting out again this year after a 2 year hiatus due to moving house.

Vegies:

Asparagus
4 x Improved Roma Tomato
15 x Grosse Lisse 
1 x Burkes Backyard Italian Tomatos
capsicum
butternut pumpkin
zucchini
sweet corn
dwarf beans
snow peas
climbing peas
carrots
parsnips

Fruit:

Strawberries
2 x Peach
2 x Plum
1 x Plumcot
2 x Apricot
2 x Apple
1 x Nectarine

Citrus:

Lemon Meyer
Eureka Lemon
Valencia Orange
Naval Orange

Just mail ordered a Satsuma Mandarin today (early fruiting seedless variety)

In the plans are:

Another Nectarine
Pear
Avocado
Blueberry
Tangello
lotsa herbs
onions
garlic
spuds?
hops

...and others I can't think of just now.

Most of the fruit and tomatoes get preserved in bottles for consumption during the year (with no chill as the preferred method of cooling  ). Apricot jam is also a personal favourite...

[edit] wrong emoticon


----------



## drsmurto (21/10/09)

Airgead - i would trade my entire veg/fruit/herb garden for a blood orange tree.....


----------



## brettprevans (21/10/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Airgead - i would trade my entire veg/fruit/herb garden for a blood orange tree.....


blood orange tree  from Diggers Nursery in Vic. dont know if you can buy seeds or have the sapling shipped up. im sure you could.


----------



## Leigh (21/10/09)

Blood Orange trees were in all the nurseries I visited a few months ago, but have had to go to NSW to get my Satsuma Mandarin.

Put a watch on a tree from Daleys, they list things all the time


----------



## Leigh (21/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> blood orange tree from Diggers Nursery in Vic. dont know if you can buy seeds or have the sapling shipped up. im sure you could.



Diggers have a message on their home page that they are closed to business until January...


----------



## jonbob (21/10/09)

Mantis said:


> The greenhouse is cheating I know but I dont care
> The selfwatering tubs are cheating too as they are tomato growing machines. If anyone is interested I can post some pics on how to make them.
> 
> Tony, your plants will catch up quick as the season gets on. My plants out in the garden are only the same size as yours as we can only plant out about now cause of frost risks.


I'd love to see pics of the selfwatering tubs, I have a pile of strange coloured tomatoes I picked up from Diggers but the garden of the house I moved into is in pretty poor shape, the previous tennants used it to dump their rubbish in.


----------



## Airgead (22/10/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Airgead - i would trade my entire veg/fruit/herb garden for a blood orange tree.....



Diggers will sell you one...

https://secure.diggersgardenclub.com.au/p-1...nge-arnold.aspx

That's where I got mine.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Airgead (22/10/09)

Leigh said:


> Diggers have a message on their home page that they are closed to business until January...



Only for live plant shipments. They don't ship during summer as the plants die in transit. You really don't want to plant trees in summer anyway... they take better if planted during cooler months.

Seeds and stuff you can order year round. 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Mantis (22/10/09)

jon said:


> I'd love to see pics of the selfwatering tubs, I have a pile of strange coloured tomatoes I picked up from Diggers but the garden of the house I moved into is in pretty poor shape, the previous tennants used it to dump their rubbish in.



These can be made with all sorts of tubs or buckets but these ones from kmart just happened to fit nicely together




The tub that the soil goes in has a hole cut for a black pot (wicking chamber) and lots of small aeration holes with another for the water pipe






Then they go together like so




Then it is filled with potting mix to which I add some dolomite and a strip of fertiliser is put along the front edge and just buried




These things are tomato and pepper growing machines , beleive me. Two full sized tomatoes can be grown in each tub. 

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## zebba (22/10/09)

Awesome stuff Mantis - thanks for that


----------



## brettprevans (22/10/09)

costa is on tonight.


----------



## jonbob (23/10/09)

Thanks Mantis, I'll be giving that a go.


----------



## warra48 (23/10/09)

As of today:

Dwarf Beans
Broad Beans (what's left of them)
Silverbeet
Chives
Parsley
Beetroot
Carrots (lots)
Leeks
Sweet Corn
Lettuce
Pak Choy

Lime
Mandarin
Orange


----------



## Mantis (23/10/09)

Hey I forgot to add one very important thing in the last post. 

You should make an overflow hole in the bottom tub just below bottom of the top tub. This prevents the top tub sitting in water which is not good. There must be aeration between the soil and water. 

You can see the hole in this pic





Also if you can get the thicker black tubs that some councils use for recycling, they will last years longer than the thin plastic ones I have shown here. 
I made one when i found a couple of them and I reckon it will last ten years or more. The wicking chamber in this one was made from a bait basket that I had lying around


----------



## smudge (25/10/09)

The word from the gurus around here is that you don't plant anything until Melbourne Cup day. Especially tomatoes.

So a week or so out from getting our vegie garden sorted.....this is what we've got...

1 x Simon & Garfunkel
3 x generic Asian grocer chilli plants (I hate you Tony!)
4 x Safeway coriander bunches I couldn't use so planted.......going great guns!!
1 x kaffir lime tree in pot
1 x tahitian lime tree in pot
10 x spring onions (bunches that is!)
1 x prolific lemon tree
1 x peach tree (variety unknown but tasty)
1 x apple tree (variety unknown but tasty)
1 x plum tree (variety unknown but tasty)
1 x prolific grape vine - white - (variety unknown & tastes shite!)
4K x dandelions.........mmmmmmm.......yep, I mean 4,000 of the bastards! Basic Brewing Radio had a show a while back that 
might help with that!!

Cheers,
smudge


----------



## Mantis (5/11/09)

Pulled the last of the broad beans today. Gave half a bucket of pods to a neighbour, podded some for my mum and blanched and froze the rest. Ended up with 1.6kg of podded beans to freeze.
Now I have the bed for some tomatoes, Giant oxhearts and Evas Purple Balls. 
White onions have started to bulb, potatoes are finishing off, and garlic is nearly ready to harvest. 
Picking silver beet, beetroots, asparagus and in a couple of weeks the tomato harvest will start in my greenhouse/shadehouse


----------



## Mantis (12/11/09)

Just picked my first ripe tommy. Its a Grubs Mystery Green so its green when ripe. I gave it a sqeeze and it gave a little so a couple of days on the bench and BLT here we come. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Phoney (12/11/09)

Good work Mantis :icon_cheers: 

I bought myself a 'worm cafe' on the weekend. 90 odd bucks from Bunnings, but if you are limited for space like me, it's great! It's about the size of an esky and the 1kg of worms in there can eat up to 250g of food scraps a day, and in return they shit out an awesomely rich compost for your plants... Easy, clean and compact.


----------



## Phoney (28/5/10)

*bump*

My garden is looking very sad and lifeless at the moment. 

What would you guys recommend planting at this time of year (ie: late autumn / early winter) ? perhaps carrots, broccoli, turnips, leek?


----------



## Airgead (28/5/10)

phoneyhuh said:


> *bump*
> 
> My garden is looking very sad and lifeless at the moment.
> 
> What would you guys recommend planting at this time of year (ie: late autumn / early winter) ? perhaps carrots, broccoli, turnips, leek?



My turnips are ready to go in this weekend. Been growing the seedlings in trqays for the last few weeks.

I like a nice turnip I do.

I also have peas and some salad greens going.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## theMISSIONARY (7/6/10)

Currently

Carrots

Cauliflower

Broccoli 

Brussels sprouts 

Broad beans

Baby Beets 

my Corn this year Failed i should have got it in earlier 

anyone know a good companion plant for the Above to keep the cabbage moths away?


----------



## Phoney (5/9/10)

Woo! Spring is here at last...

I now have:

Corriander - growing very, very slowly
Passionfruit
Leek
Shallots
Silverbeet
Sweet Basil - just sprouting
Oregeno - waking up
Thyme - waking up
Italian Parsley
Curly parsley
Cherry Tomatoes
Tomatoberry's
Rocket
Chives
Garlic Chives
Dill - sprouting
Birdseye Chilli's
Habanero's
Jalapeno's
Serrano's
Mint
Capsicum
Broccoli 
Celery
Sage
Beetroot
Rhubarb


----------



## raven19 (5/9/10)

At last glance...

Beetroot
Snow Peas
Carrots
Parsnips
Cabbage
Bok Choy

(Hops sprouting too!)


----------



## Airgead (6/9/10)

Re-building the vege garden at the moment. Added another 1/3rd to its size. 

Got my taters in last week (half of them anyway... trying for 2 crops this year). Beans have sprouted and will be going in probably next week. Salad greens to follow shortly. Toms and capsicum seeds have sprouted and will go in the ground in a week or 3.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## benno1973 (7/9/10)

Just working our way through the winter veggies. In the front yard we have:

broad beans
cabbages
carrots
silverbeet
kale
artichokes
lettuce
brocolli
cauliflower
apple trees
banana trees
rhubarb
beetroot

Preparing the beds for spring planting - we've already got beans, capsicum, cucumber and zucchini in the ground...


----------



## Lecterfan (11/9/10)

Hi all,

I have started getting a good crop of kale, spinach, silverbeet and broccoli. The snow pea plants are out of control (and the broad beans aren't far behind them).

The largest of my broccoli plants stubbornly refuses to produce any florets though...its all leaf! Don't know what I can do about that other than be patient? I have given it a stern talking to now that Ballarat is starting to thaw a bit so it has no excuse.

Has anyone in Victoria had much success with corn? I have a long narrow bed by a fence line that will get all the summer sun and that is what I am thinking of...

...and to think I thought Kaiser Soze was a boogey man story of Hungarian criminals...turns out he has a hell of a vegie patch haha


----------



## sunburnt (12/9/10)

Lecterfan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have started getting a good crop of kale, spinach, silverbeet and broccoli. The snow pea plants are out of control (and the broad beans aren't far behind them).
> 
> ...


A long narrow bed will not do for corn, it is wind pollinated so you need it in a square, apart from that it does well in our climate.

As for the broccoli it sounds like it is getting to much nitrogen, chuck it a dash of potash and it might flower soon


----------



## King Brown (8/10/10)

Sorry to Hijack the thread...

Spent half today weeding and cleared out a good stretch of unutilised dirt. Since I'm renting I can't pull up any lawn/established plants so this is the only area I can really start a vege patch in. Only trouble is that it's along the south side of house, gets very little sunlight in the morning due to a high hedge on the east and the sun it gets in the arvo is all filtered through the foliage of a large tree. Got a few things in pots on the other side of the house going but was wondering if any of the green thumbed brewers here could suggest some things I could grow in this shadier location?


----------



## bconnery (8/10/10)

As our yard is largely taken up with the pool we have only a small herb garden and a few pots. 
kaffir lime
Chilli
Rosemary that's barely there
Parsley
Chives
A basil tree, yes I say tree, that's about as tall as my wife, who isn't exactly short. I keep delivering smelly green baggies to friends and still it keeps going...
Thai basil. About half the size of the basil but still good for plenty of baggies...
Volunteer tomatoes. I'm the only one in the house who eats them raw and I have been unable to keep up with the cherry tomato plant production. A bird kindly ate the one growing in a pot and deposited the remains in the garden for us. We now have a standard tomato as well, whatever variety the 'normal' ones you buy are, that must have come from the worm farm remnants perhaps...


----------



## Tony (16/11/10)

Tomatoes, Peas, Beans, herbs, chilli, love it!


----------



## brettprevans (18/11/10)

grape, strawberries cant be seen as this was just before planting. neither can the fruit trees. where they are now planted are labelled. 



more planted. 4 x heiorloom tomatoe varieties



corriander, flat leaf parsley, sage, oregeno, basil, rosemary. chilli and mint are in pots somewhere also. 



and still 2 garden beds to be filled and plant in. about another another 6m3 worth of room there/

2 avocardo trees out front, as well an heirloom mandarin and heroloom blueberry varieties

big lemon tree out back also.


----------



## philw (20/11/10)

we started this year for the first time as the Mrs and I though it would be good for our little one to help grow our own vegies 


we set up the vegie patch and she helped set it up and plant them she also helps water them she really can not wait for the strawberry's to get ready 

we have lettuce, Tomato's Capsicum, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Chilly, Basil, onion, chives, Mint, Rosemary, Spinach, Corn, Peas, Spring onion, Garlic, and the Strawberries


----------



## Tony (13/12/10)

Its a BOY!

:lol:


----------



## elec (19/12/10)

Our part of the world isn't the easist to grow stuff, but we try. At the moment we have:
New Guinea red bananas
Ducasse banana's
Bowen mango
Common mango
Mandarin
Lemonade
Bush lemon
Meyer lemon
Grumichama
Arabica coffee x 2
4 x passionfruit vines
Ginger
Galangal
Dragonfruit
White sweet potato
Bay tree
Aloe vera
Curry tree
Sweet basil
Thai basil
Marjoram
Garlic chives
Common mint
Spearmint
Vietnamise mint
Ceylon spinach
Snake beans
Italian parsley
Spikey cucumbers
7 Pot chilli
Yellow Habenero chilli
Trinidad Scorpion chili seedlings
Cayenne chilli
Hungarian Hot wax chilli
Some type of Thai bell chilli
Birds eye chilli
Purple Tiger chilli
Bees, chooks ,lorikeets, guppies, cats, dogs and too many children

Regards 

Edited to add stuff


----------



## Lecterfan (4/1/11)

Greetings, this is my first year of growing corn...is the general "when the silk threads are turning brown" the best time to harvest?

After Sunburnt's advice I went for a rectangle bed...4 x 5 plants and they are all producing heavily...

Any advice appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Tony (8/1/11)

i have about a dozen corn plants growing at quite a rate of knots. I just got some stakes to stop them blowing over and i have been told when the fur on top of the cob goes brown and dry, ready to pick.

Im no expert though....... first timer but my brother grew some great corn a month ago.......... yummy


----------



## jel (9/1/11)

From the yates garden guide (41st edition)

"They are ready to pick when the silks have turned brown and cobs stand out at about a 30 degree angle. Make a further check by pulling open the husk from the top and pressing the grains witha thumb nail. If grain is soft and exudes juice with a creamy consistency, the cob is ready to pick"

hth
j


----------



## Acasta (9/1/11)

3 Pots of basil and one of coriander. Its not a whole lot, but after making a fresh batch of pesto with the basil i can't wait for it all to grow back! haha


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/1/11)

I have some tomatoes in pots, but summer has been so wet that they have performed poorly, way to humid.. 

My chillies from Tony are racing and look good, nice big leaves.. 

Potatoe, corn and butter beans planed together in my raised bed are going gangbusters.. So far about 25 potatoe plants


----------



## Goofinder (9/1/11)

Have had a crapload of snow peas but they seem to be slowing down now. Only got a couple of beetroot to grow but those that are are getting there. Heaps of tomato plants that seem to be growing pretty well at the moment. Also have a few capsicum plants that are pretty small so far. Jalapeos are coming along nicely. Also just noticed that there is the world's smallest lemon on the new lemon tree so hopefully we get a few more.


----------



## stuchambers (4/2/11)

First time since I was 14 (11 years ago) that I have had a vegie garden

Potatoes, onions, spinach, snow peas,
carrots, beetroot, capsicum, chilli (habs and jalapenos)
Tomatoes, water melon, pumpkin
cabbage, brocoli, sweet corn,

Its been great fun I only wish I had more space

Cheers Stu


----------



## brettprevans (13/2/11)

Herb harvest today...
3/4 of the basil filled an empty 48L grain container. Happy given that is was 5small seedlings and haven been harvesting on and off as needed. Going to blend up and mix with oil, freeze most and use as needed. 
Massive anount of sage and oregano drying now and some parsley seeds.


----------



## seemax (13/2/11)

Heirloom tomatoes have been on the go for several weeks and plenty of fruit left... probably make some sauce soon.

Corn ends have started to turn black and wilt... I've got normal and some balinese maize (red/blue I think).

Basil and mints going wild. Chilli and capsicum galore. 

It's been a good year... and almost time to pick my hops!


----------



## jdonly1 (14/2/11)

We set a garden up a couple of weeks ago
It has
beans
capsicans
chili
corn
tomato
spring onions
leeks
chives
cauliflower
tarragon
Italian parsley
basil
cucumbers
thyme
carrots


----------



## MeLoveBeer (14/2/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Herb harvest today...
> 3/4 of the basil filled an empty 48L grain container. Happy given that is was 5small seedlings and haven been harvesting on and off as needed. Going to blend up and mix with oil, freeze most and use as needed.
> Massive anount of sage and oregano drying now and some parsley seeds.



Surprised that the basil would fit in a 48L container... those plants were massive.

Harvested that grain we planted yet?


----------



## stuchambers (14/2/11)

I harvested 1kg of tomatoes on friday and should find about the same tomorrow.
I already have the onions picked and dried 
So its time to make some chutney.

Cheers Stu


----------



## Fents (14/2/11)

yep definatly relish/sauce weather. have taken over 6KG's of mixed tomatoes and will be onto my 4th batch of sauce/relish tonight. great for presents.


----------



## brettprevans (17/3/11)

_What's In Your Herb / Vege Garden?_

killer zuchinnis!!!


ive got another 2 this size. ive taken quite a few smaller ones off for zuchinni slice. this got divvied up between us, my folks and my grandmother.


----------



## seemax (17/3/11)

i found the lose their taste when the grow much bigger than a handful or so.
i like to pick them young and roast them whole... or grate them into everything the kids eat - they don't realise and need more veg!


----------



## brettprevans (17/3/11)

seemax said:


> i found the lose their taste when the grow much bigger than a handful or so.
> i like to pick them young and roast them whole... or grate them into everything the kids eat - they don't realise and need more veg!


Yeah they do a little. These got away from me. They were pretty good though. Still shit on store bought.


----------



## thelastspud (7/6/11)

I put in a few herbs and things recently
Basil
Purple basil
coriander 
tomatoes
couple of types of capsicum 
cucumber
eggplant
lettuce 
Got a awesome strawberry going in an old drum. all in pots up on the roof.
Having some trouble with the coriander though as soon as I put it in it started to go to seed. 
Is coriander one of those plants you have to plant every year?
Should I rip it out and put in another one?


----------



## Phoney (7/6/11)

Bradley said:


> Got a awesome strawberry going in an old drum. all in pots up on the roof.
> Having some trouble with the coriander though as soon as I put it in it started to go to seed.
> Is coriander one of those plants you have to plant every year?
> Should I rip it out and put in another one?




I wish they built houses in Australia with flat roofs instead of gabled roofs so that we could have more rooftop entertaining areas / herb gardens... Now that it's winter my backyard gets hardly any direct sun and my garden is looking very sad & malnourished.

As for your coriander; yes, once they go to seed they are useless. Rip them out and plant more.


----------



## RobH (7/6/11)

Few weeks ago sowed some beetroot seeds & broadbeans... supposed to be good winter crops, so we'll see.
A few beetroot shoots showed their heads today, but still waiting on the beans...

As a planter/flowerpot I also have a plastic green round garbage bin with potatoes coming up after I left a few in from my summer harvest ... I think they are doing well in the bin as I rekon the sun can warm the soil more through the green plastic.

Was given a bunch of tomato seedlings about 3 months ago ... four are planted against the western facing brick wall & are surviving ... dunno if they will produce in this winter climate ... along with them are two potatoes that I salvaged from the worm farm as they where sprouting in there from offcuts ... the potato shoots have just shown themselves in the past week, with a few leaves forming.


----------



## brettprevans (21/6/11)

from seeds - heriloom purple and green broccoli went in as well as bok choy, parsnip, chives and something else. garlic is already in. corriander is just starting to shoot in seed trays so will go in soon.
potatoes are on order and will go in soon. 
asparagus is in but not looking healthy
we are resting half our large bed and have 'green manure' (Pea, Oat and Vetch) going nuts.


----------



## thelastspud (29/6/11)

The tomatoes were looking great a week or so ago then some sort of bug started eating them 
and heaps of leaves started going yellow and curling and the cucumber is showing signs as well,
it strange because on either side of the tomatoes there are peppers growing and they're fine. 
anyway I gave them a bath in a strong garlic and chilli infusion.
Anybody have any other solutions for keeping bugs of the tomatoes? 
All my house mates are hippys so really only looking for organic solutions if possible. 
(At home the old man sprinkles some sort of white powder on the leaves and it never hurt me.  )


----------



## punkin (29/6/11)

All my beds are full of onions at the moment.

Purple and brown onions mixed, leeks and a full bed of garlic.

Citrus trees are loaded to the gills but all the fruit are smaller this year. I was thinking it was to do with the wet summer and spring we've had (the first in 10 years really) but all the citrus in the supermarkets are the same too.

We have hundreds of lemonades, mandarins as small as snooker balls by the barrow load and a good crop of smaller than usual oranges.

i've been making marmalade and using the lemonade as preserved lemons, next to try some candied peels and do some canned mandarine segments.

We've picked all our pecans and the leaves have fallen now. 

I'm waiting for the rootstock brambles to come into the nursery as i've been reccomended to grow a thornless balckberry. Also need a cheapie apple tree to replace one of my cider apples that died out on the footpath.


----------



## Newbee(r) (14/8/11)

Just finished our garden planting plan for 2011. Roll on Spring! 

View attachment Garden_Planting_Plan_2011.doc


----------



## Deebo (14/8/11)

I stuck a potato in the garden bed a while ago, started turning a bit yellow so I dug it up and found 6 big potatos in there. Just saved myself like 50 cents! 
I also chucked a bunch of them in the back garden and a bunch in a pot so hopefully I get a whole bunch from them also.

Anyone have a really good recipe for potato wedges/chips? I normally just coat them in oil and a bunch of spices and they seem to turn out ok but would like them a bit crispier.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/8/11)

Deebo said:


> Anyone have a really good recipe for potato wedges/chips? I normally just coat them in oil and a bunch of spices and they seem to turn out ok but would like them a bit crispier.




Par boil them first


----------



## Newbee(r) (14/8/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Par boil them first



Then duck fat to go completely OTT..... :icon_drool2:


----------



## seamad (14/8/11)

Can't beat duck fat and that murray river pink salt,parboiled then spread out to dry.


----------



## seamad (14/8/11)

Should also use certified seed pots as if you have a potato with a virus thats it for that bed


----------



## seamad (14/8/11)

Brekky this morning was scrambled eggs from our chooks, mushrooms that have grown in the mush compost/mulch fried up in butter with silverbeet and spinach from the veggie patch.
have various herbs plus broccolini, snow peas, pots, cherry toms, lettuces, beans, beetroot, jap radish, asparagus...


----------



## manticle (14/8/11)

Deebo said:


> Anyone have a really good recipe for potato wedges/chips? I normally just coat them in oil and a bunch of spices and they seem to turn out ok but would like them a bit crispier.



Done in the oven or deep fried? Deep frying in clean oil will give you a better result.

Par boil as suggested, allow to dry properly (single layer, pat dry with paper towel if need be) coat in whatever spice mix you use, then drop into hot, clean vege oil. Careful not to splash.

Drain wedges well, allowing air to get to each bit of potato, then toss in salt for flavour and to absorb the remnants of the oil.

When you par boil you want slightly underdone rather than overdone (or perfectly done). Sorry if you already know this but start with cold water, salted. Bring to boil, reduce to simmer until around where you want it then drain immediately. Potatoes will keep absorbing heat and keep cooking even if the stove is off (as will all veges and meats) and hot water will only accelerate that. Alternatively you can bring to boil, take off heat and allow to sit in the hot water until they gradually get to where you want.

Potatoes will just keep sprouting if you leave one in the ground each time you dig them up. Very satisfying being able to go out and dig some up every time I feel like one. If I buy a new variety, I always chuck one in the potato patch.


----------



## King Brown (18/10/11)

Right now...

Cayenne Chillies
Jalapeno Chillies
Capsicum
Corn
Butternut Pumpkin
Rockmelon
Snow Peas
Bok Choy
Pak Choy
Lettuce
Cabbage
Italian Parsley
Basil
Dill
Rhubarb
Passion Fruit Vine x 2
Peach Tree

Only half my corn has germinated, so I've planted more seeds, clumping in hopes of a full block so they can pollinate. I had little grubs going through the bok choy like mad and ignoring everything else... Till last weekend they got started on the Pak Choy :angry: Been hitting everything with both garlic and molasses spray, but thinking maybe I need a bug zapper to help even the score...


----------



## Fodder (20/10/11)

Any green thumbs out there that may be able to help with my tomato problems...

I've got hold of seeds for whats called a Tree Tomato (from a Burkes Backyard mag). They grow up to about 3m in height and produce huge 0.5kg fruit (in good conditions, or so im informed by the good Burke himself). 

However, mine are now about 1.5m-2m high (wrapped around some fabric and trained up to some overhead trellis) and dieing from the ground up. Leaves are turning yellow, then brown and drying up and dieing. They have flowered and some fruit is forming towards the top and looking ok for the time being (the ground up brown-death is yet to get to the height of the toms...)

I also thinned out a lot of the under growth a couple of weeks ago and it seems that this is when the whole thing started. I figure that perhaps I've taken off to many leaves and the poor things are now exposed and dieing from the heat/sun exposure because I can find no evidence of bugs that are attacking it. 

However, that being said, Perths spring hasnt been exactly hot so far (mid-20's with exception of one 36 degree day last weekend). So, maybe a disease of some sort, do tomatos get fungal diseases? 

Sorry I dont have any pics, I'll get some tonight and post later...but for the time being, any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## brettprevans (29/10/11)

Fodder said:


> Any green thumbs out there that may be able to help with my tomato problems...
> 
> I've got hold of seeds for whats called a Tree Tomato (from a Burkes Backyard mag). They grow up to about 3m in height and produce huge 0.5kg fruit (in good conditions, or so im informed by the good Burke himself).
> 
> ...


From the trusty yates garden guide (theres an iphone aop also) sounds like fungus or mites. Google mites tomatoes. Treat with lanosan or folimat. 



Or knot nematodes treat with nemacur granules applied to soil preplanting.


----------



## brettprevans (29/10/11)

Heirloom broccli going nuts. Tastes awsome


----------



## brettprevans (29/10/11)

Great gardening books
*Yates garden guide* - great all round book. Tried and tested. Ur grandparwnts woukd have had this!
*Harvest*, meredith kirton. Aussie eddible garden book. truely fantadtic book. Theres a couple in the series.
*Gowing ur own heirloom veg*, diggers gardening. Prety bloody good also. Aimed at old school gardening.
*Comanion gardening*, judith collins. Tells u what to gow with what to help pest probkems, increase yeilds etc with lesticides etc


----------



## warra48 (29/10/11)

I use the Yates Guide, and also use the Diggers Heirloom book. Each is good.

I don't have a huge amount in my patch at present, but I have this morning pulled out the last of the Broad Beans, and sown more Carrots, Lettuce, Green Beans, and Sweet Corn.

Green beans - just coming into flower, so should have a crop before long
Cauliflower - heads growing nicely, and very close to harvest
Silverbeet - the midget variety, not the Fordhook Giant
Italian Parsley
Chives
Carrots


----------



## Margrethe (29/10/11)

Just inherited a garden, and it has a few lettuces, some carrots, fennel, artichoke (the spiky one), lemon balm, pepinos, some nigerian potatoes...probably a few things I'm missing there. 

I'm excited to get a pile of stuff growing- there's nothing like eating produce you've grown organically yourself!


----------



## brettprevans (29/10/11)

Margrethe said:


> some nigerian potatoes


Be careful with those tgey will try and tell u youve won lotto and ti give them bank account.details, lol

My post above re compabion gardening should say 'without pesticices', not with pesticides. Stuff like basil next to tomatoes prevent certain bugs and increases yeild.


----------



## Margrethe (29/10/11)

Oh yeah, parsley! Lots of it, in three types! Flat leaf, curly and some other one. Also, there's chives and garlic chives. 

Looking to plant some garlic at some point, along with some oregano and basil, and some tomatoes. (My signature dish is lasagne...can you tell?) 

LOL @ city morgue2! Love it!


----------



## yardy (29/10/11)

we're looking at getting some garlic in as well, currently we have..
bananas
pineapples
rockies
watermelons
mangoes
guavas

corn
radishes
leeks
spring onions
brown onions
5 varieties of toms
zuchini
squash
butternut pumpkin
jarra "
jap "
mini "
capsicums
beans
peas
snowpeas






















cheers

Yard


----------

